# Big Agnes Seedhouse SL1 Ultralight backpacking tent



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

This is a sweet backpacking tent for hunting, camping, or just backpacking. I have only had it set up once. Paid $280. Perfect condition. I come north and could meet someone along the way if interested.

Clint 801.388.7000



















The Big Agnes Seedhouse SL1 tent offers a solo backpacker a haven from the weather and bugs, and room to move around in. It's one of the lightest freestanding double-wall tents currently available!

Hub/pole system is super lightweight and tent body attaches quickly and easily to the pole frame with plastic clips; fabric loops along the ridge pole increase weight savings

Innovative pole design provides exceptional headroom without excess weight

Walls are constructed of woven nylon mesh, providing excellent ventilation and 360° views

Rainfly and seamless floor are made of high-tenacity ripstop nylon and are both polyurethane- and silicone-coated for waterproofness and durability

Light yet strong, DAC Featherlite® NSL pole system with Pressfit® connectors and lightweight hubs are anodized without the use of harmful acids

Includes 1 mesh pocket inside the tent just above the door; gear loft loops included

All seams on tent body and fly are sealed with waterproof, solvent-free polyurethane seam tape; vestibule stormflap protects zipper from the elements

Big Agnes Seedhouse SL1 includes stuff sacks and 11 superlight aluminum J-stakes


----------

